# my baby



## simonsmommie (Aug 18, 2010)

this is my baby simon he is a teddiebear hamster


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Aww!

Hes adorable


----------



## simonsmommie (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks like i said hes my baby


----------

